# Switching Systems



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

So I have been looking at switching systems. Right now I am using the MRC prodigy advanced 2 system and I really like it but I am wanting something I can get more i depth with like JRMI and what not. I am looking at a NCE system at my LHS it is used but there is alot there (cant remember what all was in there). 

Now I have cabling ran for my MRC system. MRC uses either net cable does the other systems use the same style or would I have to rerun everything?

I am not sure but I think it was a wireless system. How good are the wireless systems? I am not going long distances but do they respond quickly?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

IR wireless can be cumbersome since you have to aim the throttle at the receiver. RF does not have to be aimed at a specific spot.

Cables should be standard, but you would need to know the pin outs for each system. A cable tester would show you how they are set up. Some use Telco RJ-11 or 12, with the ends being opposite like a typical phone set up. Others use a straight through set up like a computer network. I have not seen any RJ-45 in DCC yet.


----------



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks I Know I am wanting to get a wireless system and most all i have looked have an antenna on the handheld. I am wondering about that cabling just in case I get a non wireless handheld for future use. The cabling I am using is a plain jane cat5 setup.


----------



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

The system in question here is a PH10R. it comes with a very very very good power supply and everything to hook it up wires and all. The only thing I cant remember is if it had the com port on it.mI think the price they want for it is a good one especially with the power supply it comes with.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

NCE and Digitrax both use a 6 wire control bus (RJ12) not 8 wire cat 5, you could cut a re-end your cat 5 but honestly easier to just get new 6 wire flat cable.


----------



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

ok now that I know I cant use mine I know what to get when the time comes. Now with that said since it is a wireless system I really wouldn't to put in the cabling right away unless the handhelds batteries die correct?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Your batteries usually die over night when ya leave them in the controller. Having plug in points around the layout provide for acquiring a loco from more places around the layout. I'm not sure if NCE lets you acquire without plugging in but Digitrax offers a Duplex throttle that supports wireless acquiring a loco.


----------



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

D&J Railroad said:


> I'm not sure if NCE lets you acquire without plugging in but Digitrax offers a Duplex throttle that supports wireless acquiring a loco.


I dont see why it wouldnt. Why would it not work just like it would if it were plugged in........


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Most starter DCC systems are simplex, They talk from throttle to DCC controller but not from DCC controller to throttle, so you have to pug it in to get it to link the 2 together.
Duplex throttles allow 2 way communication so they don't need to be plugged in to link up.


----------



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

for over 800.00 bucks brand new this better not be a starter system. whats the point of having it wireless if it dont work like a tethered system


----------



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

Double post


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

After they link a simplex can be unplugged and work wirelessly.

Just make sure it's a duplex system and save all the worry!


----------



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

Been doing some research and it sounds like NCE systems have been duplex for awhile now at least from what I have read.

From the NCE Yahoo group
NCE wireless is a full-duplex system. You do not have to plug in to select a new loco. The display on a Power Cab or Cab06 )or the acknowledge LED on the non-display cabs) is driven primarily by transmissions from the command stations.


----------

